# Litespeed is so different now...



## DrD (Feb 5, 2000)

So looking at their website, they only offer two titanium road frames (and four carbon fiber ones...) and those two have nominally identical geometries - can you still get other frames, or is it only the Archon or the Xicon now? I have a 99 Ultimate (the last of the Lynskey years, I guess) and even then they had 10 different road/tri offerings, most in 1 or 2 cm size steps, instead of the more generic S-M-L sort of thing - I suppose it's a sign of the times, and I imagine high end ti frames aren't really selling well right now, but it's still sad to see... (Lynskey has a larger frame selection than Litespeed, even!)


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

Keep in mind that Litespeed is also Merlin, and Roo, now. From that point of view they have at least 6 ti road models.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Litespeed is dead. They've lost their identity. Buy a Lynskey instead.


----------



## cehowardraleighGS (May 3, 2010)

From what I am reading hearing, older Litespeeds are the cherished ones?


----------



## DrD (Feb 5, 2000)

rx-79g said:


> Keep in mind that Litespeed is also Merlin, and Roo, now. From that point of view they have at least 6 ti road models.


Well - they assimilated those companies a while back - Merlin still has four road frames - I didn't think Q-Roo had any, though - I thought they were all CF - which frames are Ti?

I dunno - I'm not in the market for a new bike (my 99 Ultimate is still perfect as far as I am concerned) - I used to like looking at what was available on the website, though...

I don't know that I would call them "dead" - I am sure their two frames are really nice - they definitely seem to have lost the identity they once had, though (never would have thought I would see them with more carbon fiber offerings than titanium!)


----------



## smcnees (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a '98 Ultimate that I absolutely love. I'm always keeping my eyes out for a good deal on a 98-01 Ultimate frame just to have a standby should anything ever happen to my cherished ride. They're out there on eBay, CL, etc. but they're getting harder and harder to find and seem to be going for pretty good $$$$.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

too bad about the company. I guess I wont be getting rid of the Ghisallo for a new bike then - was considering it.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

PlatyPius said:


> Litespeed is dead. They've lost their identity. Buy a Lynskey instead.


Its true. I'm amazed that the folks that bought Litespeed didn't stipulate that Lynskey couldn't get into the business of making titanium bikes and competing with them. He's still in TN. Probably stole all his welders from Litespeed. 

Sadly, unless you have some trick looking carbon frame with a BB30, its hard to compete in the U.S. bike market. Lynskey looks like a small outfit these days. A long way off from when Litespeed was everywhere. I think the market for titanium still exists in Asia. Frankly, I'm surprised it still exists at all in the U.S. given that everything has to be carbon fiber these days. 

I have a 1999 Ultimate too. Rode it into work this morning. The past few years, I've been riding a Colnago C40 mostly, but for some reason I really rediscovered my Ultimate this year. Its such a great ride.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

Not to put too fine a point on this, but "identity" is only worth so much. It's great to have a story to tell, and I am a huge proponent of Lynskey products. But Litespeed/Merlin still makes a nice bike using the methods that both those companies invented. If you like the look and specs of a Litespeed, buy one. You are still getting a US made frame of the highest quality from a company with a long, if diluted history. They still make the Ti Spectrum's for Tom Kellogg, too. They would probably be making more ti bikes if it weren't for the explosion of ti makers in the US - two of which came directly after the sale of Merlin and Litespeed to ABG: Seven and Lynskey. Ad Kish, Davidson, Erikson, Moots, Serotta, IF, Dean and the Chinese - the market is pretty full.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

pmf said:


> Its true. *I'm amazed that the folks that bought Litespeed didn't stipulate that Lynskey couldn't get into the business of making titanium bikes and competing with them.* He's still in TN. Probably stole all his welders from Litespeed.


They did. That's why he didn't start making and selling bikes again until recently. He had to wait for the non-compete to expire.


----------



## gizzsdad (Jul 13, 2010)

PlatyPius said:


> Litespeed is dead. They've lost their identity. Buy a Lynskey instead.


I did!


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

aw man, and i'm interested in getting a Litespeed Xicon too! How is that frame compared the the comparably priced lynskeys


----------

